# Lion Server Profile Manager



## bgps (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi: 
I have a slight problem with Lion Server. When I try and access Profile Manager or MyDevices through the web interface. I'm not sure if this has occurred after the update to 10.7.2 or not but it was after this that I noticed it. 

This is the error message I get when I attempt to log into Profile Manager or Devices. 

Anyone have any suggestions to fix this?

bgps


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

You might want to try disabling and then re-enabling the service. I ran into that problem and IIRC the fix was a lot more involved, but that works for some. Basically there was a missing VirtualHost directive in the default configuration file for the web services (which required a by-hand fix). 

Do you have web services enabled and if so do you have any sites configured in it? That might be enough to kick over the broken VirtualHost bits.


----------



## bgps (Sep 18, 2006)

mguertin said:


> You might want to try disabling and then re-enabling the service. I ran into that problem and IIRC the fix was a lot more involved, but that works for some. Basically there was a missing VirtualHost directive in the default configuration file for the web services (which required a by-hand fix).
> 
> Do you have web services enabled and if so do you have any sites configured in it? That might be enough to kick over the broken VirtualHost bits.


I don't have any sites configured. I will try and disable Profile Manager and then re-enabling it. I will look closer into this section. 

I'll let you know how it goes. 

bgs


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

Good luck. I think the only thing that ended up getting mine going was manually adding the VirtualHost directive to the apache configuration. There were about 5-6 ways posted of how to do it that I found and only a couple were proper ways of sorting this out so it wouldn't get stomped out as soon as you changed anything in the web setup.


----------



## bgps (Sep 18, 2006)

mguertin said:


> Good luck. I think the only thing that ended up getting mine going was manually adding the VirtualHost directive to the apache configuration. There were about 5-6 ways posted of how to do it that I found and only a couple were proper ways of sorting this out so it wouldn't get stomped out as soon as you changed anything in the web setup.


Your right didn't work....where would I find 5-6 ways of adding the virtual host directive???

bgps


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

I searched on the apple support forums. Don't have any links though sorry.


----------

